# Most current model you've finished



## Eurosport94 (Jul 6, 2004)

What is everyones most current model theyve just completed? Mines a 88 Pontiac Grand Prix SE i bought off ebay. Next is going to be a 92 Grand Prix GTP coupe.


----------



## Gray Primer (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrats on getting those Pontiacs finished Eurosport94. I'm more partial to the GrandAm, but I've driven the Grand Prix and I like it too.

Some people crank out 1 - 2 models a week. I'm more like 1 - 2 every 6 months  I have a bunch on the workbench now so it looks like they are all gonna be finished up around the same time. I can't even remember my last fully completed one. I think it was this little PT boat, and that was like 3 months ago 








Don't ask me why I painted the torpedoes red/white. Well I'll tell ya anyway, I guess to add some color to an otherwise gray model.

"I'm not a complete idiot ... some parts are missing"
-PJ


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/models/macross_yf19.html


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

You mean they are supposed to be finished????????

Seems like everytime I come close to getting one finished, PL brings out another or I'll find another one I'm wanting to start. Have probably about a dozen in various stages of being "finished".


----------



## snOags (Apr 5, 2004)

*big model*

my last model was a 1/72nd scale B-52. i love to build the bigger modern military aircraft. it takes so long to build these with a full time job and full time school. :jest:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have a completion problem too. Last one was an enterprise thingy I think.

bad enterprise. OK I know I'll never live it down...

...Hey John, I think you put the wings on backwards!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"Finish" Hmm...hafta look that word up sometime...


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Though I usually build figures or sci-fi kits, my most recent build (finished this past weekend) is the Jolly Rodger .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wait, finished two more tonight:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=86396


----------



## Eurosport94 (Jul 6, 2004)

yeah ive got a bunch in the works too. But I put off building models for over 2 years i would say...what can i say ive been busy....but there was an 02 Hugger Orange Camaro SS i finished before the Grand Prix. Ive got an 87 Monte Carlo SS Aerocoupe with currently only the engine painted(was my project, till i bought the 2 pontiacs)


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Pyscho house - diorama not done yet tho. Salem Witch in progress, along with little bitty German tank soldiers ( but I got the incomplete Bride of F. back out of box, and well.....witch may wait) This week I also primed and painted the living room and hallway, cleaned out the storage in basement and all the closets for flea market run, boxed up over half of my books to go into basement to replace what goes to flea market (must maintain balance), solved none of the world's problems, and cleaned the oven. In heels. 

24 to go

John P - good lord - I think you've completed about 30 models, no joke, in the 2 yrs. I've been around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*WWII Mosquito*

The last time I tried to post this I stopped for a moment to look at someone else's pic they posted and ended up posting this to their link. So here goes again this is a 20 to 30 year old kit I had sitting around in my closet since Jr. high school, decals were in bad shape but after soaking for around half an hour they finally let go of the paper. I used Frisk paper to do the Camouflage work and I cheated I did not paint the propeller caps or landing gear doors the correct color because I liked the gray, and the kit was a promise several month ago to my Grandson, that I finally did finish. I used this kit to test out the no sand putty idea I saw in hobby talk about using Q-tips and nail polish remover to spread putty on seams, joints, and around the canopy to fill in gaps and such without having to sand and it worked great here is a pic.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nice work from everybody!!


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

1/32 scale Valkyrie II

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/maydaymig31.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=631


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

DasPhule's Bonehead Fighter, that I got at WF 2003. Fun kit!


----------



## CopDre (Mar 30, 2003)

the latest models i finished were back in the begin of april for our local model contest(buffcon), they were a bmw Z8 painted with factory paint and a rcpm caprice to try out my polar graphic decals, now my attention is towards my 1/8 pontiac trams am ,have the engine,chassis are done,both suspension are cleaned and ready for paint,most of the interior is ready as well,just need to get the seats done as well,my have ready for next contest in sept. but amnot rushing for it.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Ummm...finished a few kits last October...

Crom (Jimmy Flintsotone), Miss Cat (Pfeiffer catwoman), Darth Vader (the lightsaber blade needs to be stripped and repainted)...


----------



## Gray Primer (Jul 2, 2004)

OMG, I got another one done. I'm on a roll, thats two kits in two months. At this rate I'll have all my "on the workbench" projects done in a few years if I don't buy any new kits ... yeah right whats the chance of that.

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v325/tarmac04/727f.jpg

-PJ


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Last one I finished was my PNT Ptolemy conversion for the PL Enterprise kit, but that was a few months ago. Now I'm working on a 3-Enterprise dio, & Ford Explorer news truck (with cameraman & gear!), the AMT Klingon BoP, & I might start a PL E conversion to make a more TOS-ish looking NX-01.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Rebellion Creations TV Seaview. It looks good!

Orne - I think I forgot to send back the faulty bow to you! Its still sitting on my table.

Huzz


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Althought it''s not a model, my latest is the orange one. Just another slotcar that wasn't made.  rr 

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...ion=image002&album_id=4288530197&from_album=1


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I just finished the trouble maker elcamino last night, and started a 62 bel air today. i collect el caminos , so i try to do all the different one i can find.
russell


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Most current model I have finished.....I take it no one would believe me if I said Tyra Banks?? Okay then, the USS Forrestal. Just starting on the Lindberg D-Day LST in honor of my sons Great Grandfather, who we just lost, and make a display with all his WW 2 patches and medals.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just finished Mad Lab Models "Psycho Santa" ( thats what I call it anyway) and working their War of the Worlds Martian figure.

Hooty


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Last one I finished was my PNT Ptolemy conversion for the PL Enterprise kit, but that was a few months ago.


Ooooo, I'm quoting myself. Sureal! :drunk: 

But here's pictures of my kit:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/AlexanderMainBeauty.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/AlexanderSide.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/AlexanderTopBeauty.jpg


----------

